# Need holes drilled in my tank



## mjel72 (Aug 9, 2013)

Does any one know of a place that will drill holes into the back of a fish tank? I tried two places locally and had no luck. I live in Mission so if someone knows of some place close to Mission please let me know. I guess locations in town farther would work as well, would prefer to stay local if possible. 

I have also looked into buying hole saw bits to do it myself but can't find the sizes I am looking for locally either so if someone knows where I can buy hole saw bits for cutting glass that would be great as well.

Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact spit.fire at Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove. He lives out your way and drills tanks I believe.


----------



## mjel72 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks will try.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes Tyler doe's all that!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ebay to buy the bits and just use water and loe pressure ive probably cut 15 holes by now


----------

